# I'm a big fat liar...



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.  

My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family. 

I have been a Christian for 19 years of my 28 year life.  My IQ was tested to be at 140. My parents were freaks and so were my teachers.  They freaken tested me.  However, I never contemplated college, because I had my  fathers business.  My brain was tired. 

The date that I went on last night I described never happened.  Or half is true.  She never said it was over.  She has been sick with influenza and did look sick and afterwords I asked her if she was ok and she said she got very dizzy when she got up from the movie. She asked to postpone the dinner.  She said, "I promise we will go to dinner."   I said ok, and she said she'd text me when she got home.  She did to apologize again and say it wasn't safe for her to drive.  That's why she had to cancel.  Made sense.  She thanked me for complimenting her by saying she was beauftiful.  I said we'll go out, and to just let me know when you feel better.  We agreed to keep talking till then.  We've been talking for a month anyways.  

I'm actually a super nice guy and am only weird when i want to be and I'm very good at it. I haven't touched achohol since i was 21 in vegas.  I don't remember the night to I vowed to never drink again. That was the first time I drank. No drugs either unless i have surgery and I'll take vikoden. 

Now you know the real judicial review.  I had to come clean.  I didn't have a choice.  A&D broke into my home and put a gun to my head.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> 
> My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family.
> 
> ...



Well, I just wasted a couple of seconds of my life.  

Who cares?  STFU for once in your life.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> ...



No.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## hjmick (Jan 1, 2015)

WTF makes these people think we give two shits? Holy hell, odds are that last post was a lie as well...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

One time I ate a dead frog.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

hjmick said:


> WTF makes these people think we give two shits? Holy hell, odds are that last post was a lie as well...



True the odds are that.  But reality would say otherwise.  i don't care, though.  This post was for me.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't imagine being so desperate. I just can't.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> 
> My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family.
> 
> ...



Buy USMB from CK and let us post some pr0n!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> ...



Excellent idea! Then he can have sex with all the avatars! Unless they reject him.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Exactly!  Everyone wins!


----------



## Porker (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> One time I ate a dead frog.


I'm glad it was already dead.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 1, 2015)

Just damn.   A spam thread


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> 
> My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family.
> 
> ...



You just need to eat something ...


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I can't imagine being so desperate. I just can't.



I'm not.  I think ho's make good jokes.  I've actually said no to about 50 women over the last 10 years to date.  You will say I'm nuts for that, but I didn't want to date when I can't give her my time when I have none, because it's not fair to her.  Also, the woman my age around that time were very immauture and not serious.   I don't have time for that either.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't worry about it.   We can tell you are a nice guy.


----------



## Porker (Jan 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Buy USMB from CK and let us post some pr0n!!!



All you're posts seem to be "pron".


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Buy USMB from CK and let us post some pr0n!!!
> ...



I used to be a very porn addicted man.  In my early 20's.  God helped me out of that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine being so desperate. I just can't.
> ...



Yeah....it's got to be tough to find ladies in their late 20's who are on your maturity level. I wonder where I should advise you to look? Anyone?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Porker said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Buy USMB from CK and let us post some pr0n!!!
> ...



Nice use of that contraction.  I'm learning so much.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Don't worry about it.   We can tell you are a nice guy.



We can?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about it.   We can tell you are a nice guy.
> ...



Can't we?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Roller derby?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Hmm......I dunno.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Praise God!  I admire your honesty, JR!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly, did you have any ketchup or something?

We did not.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



oh my gosh.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



How'd he help him? Did he stand in front of the monitor?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Now that was sweet.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



It's practically non existent in my generation.  They say they are serious, but turn out not to be.  If you are serious you'd go on a second date.  It's really that simple.  Unless the guy is a total frek.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I can't imagine being so desperate. I just can't.


This would be desperation.

Rye Whiskey by Tex Ritter on 1959 Capitol Records. - YouTube


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Not really. I was thinking of something much worse. Wanna hear what it was?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



Coming clean and being honest is freedom and a load off my shoulders.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You can't get a second date with anyone your own age? It MUST be their fault. 

What's the age of consent where you are? I'm thinking that you might need to explore that a bit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



God delivered him from his addiction.  God delivered me from drug addiction. Why can't He deliver this young man from addiction to porn. Is anything to difficult for God?  I think not!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> ...



The best cereal in the WORLD!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I agree and you are my favorite new poster for USMB this year, Judicial Review.  I find your honesty refreshing!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine being so desperate. I just can't.
> ...



My father used to sing that song EVERY TIME HE WAS HAPPY!  He had a booming voice. It is one of my favorite childhood memories.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



excuse me?  What are you on about here, Chris?  This is serious!


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yeah, the woman said God told her we weren't right for each other.  LOL..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



If you find his honesty refreshing.....I wanna talk to you about floor care.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Why God??  WHYYYYYYYYY???????


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The local halfway house?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Captain Crunch uses fruit loops for floatation devices.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2015)

*This thread has been moved from CDZ to General Discussion.  Please remember that the Clean Debate Zone is to be used for the clean debating of Government Policies, Candidates, Current News and Events ONLY.  It's not for personal soapboxes or proclamations.  There are other areas suitable for that.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That makes me want to cry for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you, Coyote.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Wait a sec.....didn't you say that the date story you told yesterday didn't happen?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Do you piss all over you floor too?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *This thread has been moved from CDZ to General Discussion.  Please remember that the Clean Debate Zone is to be used for the clean debating of Government Policies, Candidates, Current News and Events ONLY.  It's not for personal soapboxes or proclamations.  There are other areas suitable for that.*



Aparently the entire board doesn't care... Just saying just saying..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yeah....why is that'?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That was a date 3 years ago.  lasted 2 hours and she texted me that.  I said screw dating.  Finding this woman was completely unexpected.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > WTF makes these people think we give two shits? Holy hell, odds are that last post was a lie as well...
> ...



I like you, Judicial Review.   Your honesty is refreshing!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I don't know.  I just think that song is sad.  It bothers me.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



If you really think this girl is special I will pray the LORD will show you whether she is the one or not, Judicial Review.  I wish you the best!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Just about everything fun bothers you.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That's what my grandma said.  Pray God makes it clear.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *This thread has been moved from CDZ to General Discussion.  Please remember that the Clean Debate Zone is to be used for the clean debating of Government Policies, Candidates, Current News and Events ONLY.  It's not for personal soapboxes or proclamations.  There are other areas suitable for that.*
> ...



Jerri does!    Yay!  A friend!


----------



## cnm (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> God delivered him from his addiction.  God delivered me from drug addiction. Why can't He deliver this young man from addiction to porn. Is anything to difficult for God?  I think not!


According to him god delivered him to his addiction to porn. The load giveth and the load taketh away.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That is not true.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2015)

Jerri has a good heart


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jerri has a good heart



An honorable man.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hossfly, did you have any ketchup or something?
> 
> We did not.


No ketchup, Jake. It was flat and dry. Found it in the road. It had a tire tread mark on the back and it was like beef jerky.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Listen to your grandmother.  When you do not know what to do?  Don't do anything.  Wait until you know that you know.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jerri has a good heart
> ...



Jerri is a woman.  Count down until you try to put the moves on her and entirely change her opinion about you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jerri has a good heart



Yes, Jerri is a very nice person, if a bit on the gullible side.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jerri has a good heart
> ...


I'm a woman but thanks.    
 I love the LORD so all the glory goes to Him!   God is good!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



  I'm old enough to be his mother.  Let's be nice.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jerri has a good heart
> ...


I've known Jerri for years and she is a good person and all right in my book.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

That sounds like something some of the Peabody security boys would eat on a labor dispute. 

And like some of the good old boys would do to tease them.

We did it on an exercise at Ft Yuma on a hot, hot, hot July day.  I had just rotated from Ft Wainwright to Ft Huachuca.  I would have done almost anything to break the monotony of drinking 16 oz of water every thirty minutes.  Those days lasted forever.  The nights were very warm but to'lahble, as Sergeant Perkins from Lexington SC would say.

I found the Arctic far more to'lahble than the desert or the jungle, but handled wrong, it would call a guy just as quick as jungle and quicker than the desert.

We ate a fox once we trapped out on Haines National Glacier.  Had the runs for four days.

You laddies or lassies going into the service: never, ever let your boy and girl warriors get bored.  You will regret it while laughing you head off about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Jerri has the best heart and the truest testimony on the Board.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Dude,  second dates are for guys who might  be worth it.  You're  right about the freaky frek thing.



Sorry


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my sel<snipped> a gun to my head.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh, man.... I'm sorry jerri...  I wouldn't dare do that.  Too much respect.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...




Well, you really nailed that one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I'll try.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Uh, you haven't read many of them then. 

Stay tuned ... His story changes daily. 

I'll give him this though - his thread title is spot on.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Not any more.  this feels really good and fullfulling to be honest.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my sel<snipped> a gun to my head.



Very rude, JW.  You re better than that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jerri has a good heart



That's nice.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Yeah! JW! You are better than that!


----------



## Dekster (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> One time I ate a dead frog.



Why didn't you eat it when it was alive?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I know the feeling.  I have shared things on  a message board before that have really helped me get past some things.   I have no regrets.  Neither should you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > One time I ate a dead frog.
> ...



That is totally gross, Dekster.  Seriously.  Grow up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



But you've said that before. 

Meh - Its not like your lies have been worth reading before this and I doubt that will change. 

Once a liar, always a liar.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I wasn't speaking to you, so learn to mind your manners.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



 Mind yours, young man.  We're on clean debate zone.    No live frog eating.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



Learn to be quite when the adults are speaking.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



i hate to interrupt but were no longer in CDZ.  Been moved to general discussion due to him.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That's the fourth time you've passed judgement on others in this thread. Does it feel good?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > One time I ate a dead frog.
> ...


Would have but it had already been run over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster wants to give us a hint as to his past time.  It's about the screen name.  (his)  I haven't missed a thing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Quite what? 

140....baby!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Dekster said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > One time I ate a dead frog.
> ...



Yeah, I thought he was a big Pootin fan. 

As in, WWPD?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



She's frustrated.  Why do you think I'm on 4 advil a day when talking to you guys?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



Passed judgment or made a comment?  It's a message board, Lonelaugher.  What do you expect here?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



No, it was moved because of your OP.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


I woke up 2 hours ago.  I'm entitled to claim I'm sleep deprived


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Give it to Dekster then.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



If only I was as well educated as he is. 

Then I could make $60K a month too.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


Um, here we have an admitted liar giving us an unlikely story in full blast hey-look-at-me mode, and peeps swallowing it like its all 'merkan apple pie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol!  Good way to start the New Year!  With another BS thread wasting everyone's time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I expect to have discussions and be free from prosthelytizers. I expect to hear off color humor and not have some holier-than-thou party pooper running around slapping hands with a yardstick. 

Fruit loops, porn and frog sushi. Let it be.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



Actually it feels good to know you're counting.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



By all means.  That is what the ignore feature is for.  Use it, Lonelaugher.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Sarcasm.  It's fun.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Never.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm humbled.  Only mentioned the success part due to needed to have a reason for the 50 women interested in me, and relating it to why I decided to give the lone woman a shot.   Even you gotta to admit that makes sense.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Is that what you got out of this thread?  I didn't.  Interesting.  Question for you, JW.  Why are you still reading the thread?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Then quit complaining.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I believe he is too envious to admit anything.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The Mythbusters marathon is in commercial.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I asked if it feels good to judge others. That isn't complaining. I'm responding to your complaints.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I have no complaints.  Life is good.  How about you?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Pride, is the one big thing God hates. Smashes it with a rock hammer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



The one thing? Cool.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jeezz dude.  Find the lord.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

I found him once. His altar was made of porcelain. I broke my vow to him the very next day before noon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



That is true.  God resists prideful people.   Then they wonder why He isn't drawing near to them!  The answer is in humbling ourselves.  Then God draws near.  I've been through it more than once.  It's one of Satan's favorite traps for people.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Well sure. 

$60K a month, 50 women AND hours to spend here every day?

Anybody would envy that.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Been through it once on a huge massive scale.  I lost my business once, but God gave it back once I was humbled and gave HIM the credit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I found him once. His altar was made of porcelain. I broke my vow to him the very next day before noon.



You were at the wrong altar.  God's altar is not made of porcelain.  Neither are his promises.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I found him once. His altar was made of porcelain. I broke my vow to him the very next day before noon.
> ...



Well......he was in there! I saw him!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You mean daddy gave it back to you.....right?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Are you an addict?  My mother believe it is a 7 year sober AA Sponser.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No I took it from him after working for him rebuilt it with God at my side and gave him thanks and credit for what it had become.  Better.  It was $600,000 in debt.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No. You are projecting.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You may have thought you saw him.  I do not doubt your claim.  All I can tell you is God's altar is not made of porcelain.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Good, glad to hear it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well.....I did think it strange that he didn't have any limbs or a face. But I was certain it was him! Have you seen him? Where was he?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



To God be the glory!  The LORD helped you and turned it around.  He does things like that.  God is great!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Actually, Lonelaughter, YOU are the one projecting.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Hmm. I doubt that you will.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I have never seen the LORD.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



May I suggest a fifth of tequila and a six pack. You just might find him in the loo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Doubt is a sign of being double minded.  Double minded men receive not


LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I wish God's very best for you, Lonelaugher.  I have nothing further to say.  Goodnight.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You're not even thirty yet and paid off more than a half million $ in debt and can still take $60K a month out?

That's really unbelievable.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


And finds this place a profitable use of time......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Not even 30, lost his business, then "took it" from his father. 

He gets confused and forgets his own posts but I'll bet we will soon be hearing of his success with selling franchises. 

Note to Judicial review

What you write on line lives forever. You need to start taking notes so you don't keep screwing up your details.

Better yet, tell the truth. Then you don't have to remember your lies.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He's a French model too!


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I love that video.  Seen it before.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> ...


^ that


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Eye Candy 4 Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum post#484

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Keep praying for him Jeremiah.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Last night, he said he likes older women, he said he has a fetish for them especially married ones.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, I'm a big fat liar about sex.  See original post.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



What makes you want to lie so much?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That's just wrong...


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



About sex?  We'll it's to easy.  I mean I'm so educated because I was addicted to porn and yes I've live with 3 woman 2 sisters and a mother and had a father that was never home and 10 female cousins and 0 boy cousins.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Plus this board is screwed up enough to go along with it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You also said things about angels and demons if you don't remember look at the previous links I posted.

It seems to me that you also made a thread or posted in the thread about men being the better sex but I may be confusing you with someone else and I don't feel like looking it up right now.

You talk a lot about money , success and things that are more designed to puff up male ego. 

But you also say you are christian, do you pray are you humble, do you value people more than things, is God number one in your life over sex, success and self?

Is lying something you need to pray about for a healing?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Funny to me.    I Lol'ed.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



And you STILL have such a poor understanding and succeeding with women?    That's sad, dude, really sad.


----------



## April (Jan 1, 2015)

Try not to pay the PIG much mind...he obviously has nothing better to do than to troll an internet message board.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm very humbled.  I talk about money and success and how to properly run a business, because that's my current career.  There's a right way and a wrong way.  All my success comes from god, and wealth, and knowledge.  

As for A&D I was teasing her.  Avg Joe caught on.  

I pray every night and every morning I read a bible passage.  God is my Number 1 and has been for years.  Even Christains fall away. People are Gods children of course they are by far more valuable.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Actually since everything I have previously said was a lie about woman, whould you like to hear what i really think and know?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Try not to pay the PIG much mind...he obviously has nothing better to do than to troll an internet message board.



You have every right to be upset with me and mertex.  Just know that I am sorry.  I'd buy you flowers if I could, but this is a computer.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 1, 2015)

Want proof that I know women and have a romantic side and lived with many woman?

Watch this entire video every night -


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Does she take it that way, as just teasing? If not then being humble maybe you should apologize to her.

I can understand talking about business and success in some contexts, there is a difference in discussing it when it's an actual topic over saying it as a brag-piece to justify why you do or don't need a woman, especially after lying about being drunk, lying about a date, women, and a mod. It just comes off dishonest and insincere.

Everything you have comes from God including relationships and people in your life.

When you talk down about women or cheapen them or degrade them it dishonors God's creation and it's not really funny.

If you need prayer to stop those kind of behaviors there are Christians at this board willing to pray with you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Want proof that I know women and have a romantic side and lived with many woman?
> 
> Watch this entire video every night -



Maybe instead of being an expert on women, you should focus on your own behavior and how you treat others.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but . . .   YOU are so full of it!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)

I wonder how long this new act will last?    Only a matter of time before he gets bored with this persona.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 1, 2015)

OP is nothing more than a little rich boy who accomplished nothing more than riding on his daddy's coattails.  That is why he has such a self esteem issue and spews so much nonsense. He is just finding out, daddy can by him a computer, a car, and give him a well paying job...but daddy can't get him a personality, a woman or happiness.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Whether i was teasing or not it was wrong.  I told her that.  I don't need prayers in the area of lying, because I don't lie in real life.  That sounds so... unbelievable, but there's something that was satifying about taking on a fake persona.  However, not anymore.  Wont happen again.  I'm actually a very nice guy and I hope to show that in the future.  Thank you for offering to pray.  

If you would like to pray for me could you pray i meet someone special?  That god reveils her to me?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Why don't we pray for all that and that you don't need to lie period. 

You will be in my prayers Judicial!

God will put the right person in your life who is perfect for you, and you will be perfect for that person to.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

Nutz said:


> OP is nothing more than a little rich boy who accomplished nothing more than riding on his daddy's coattails.  That is why he has such a self esteem issue and spews so much nonsense. He is just finding out, daddy can by him a computer, a car, and give him a well paying job...but daddy can't get him a personality, a woman or happiness.



Uh... No.  My daddy is an asshole who put me through hell growing up  by never being there for me.  I was taking care of his family at age 5.  There's plenty of hate there. Maybe I need prayer on that.  The asshole left me to turn 600,000 in debt into millions and suffer in every way imaginable through abuse while doing it.  I wouldn't call that a very good gift.  I through God made it a good one.  Remember that.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Thank you.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Glad to help, I have also notified my good friend Emily who specializes in prayer teams and healing.

Take care.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You too.  Hope to chat more.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > OP is nothing more than a little rich boy who accomplished nothing more than riding on his daddy's coattails.  That is why he has such a self esteem issue and spews so much nonsense. He is just finding out, daddy can by him a computer, a car, and give him a well paying job...but daddy can't get him a personality, a woman or happiness.
> ...


LOL...your BS doesn't float with me. I can smell your type from a mile away.  You lived a life of privilege...thinking it was hell because you got a Lexus instead of a Mercedes when you were a teen.  Your dad built a business, a brand, and a following - the reigns were handed down to you - a business with customers, inventory, and assets.  You didn't accomplish anything more than inherit someone elses hard work...and you bitch about it because you are an ungrateful punk who claims he is self-made.  The truth being, you are far from being self made or heroic as you want to be seen. 

If the basis of your crying is even true.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No inventory no assets, just the money I made on my own as an independent contractor, where all of it bought the inventory and paid the lease.  The car I got was a 10,000 mazda protege 2003 white that I had to give back to him so he could make the company money after I took it from him to prevent everybody from going out of work.  Also, I spent my own money paying that weeks payroll for other employees, so they were making my money while I was losing money. 

Think again.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


 I also had to take out a personal loan to pay the sales and corporate taxes that were owed.  Couple hundred thousand.


----------



## Politico (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> 
> My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family.
> 
> ...



*I'm a big fat liar... *

After reading that I believe you.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


LMAO...that is called running a business, you retard.  You had no initial investment  already had a workforce, and customers.  You were served life on a golden platter....and you bitch?  You think you worked hard because your daddy gave you a car and a job (money under the table).  He probably gave you the best clients so you could make money too!  

LOL...you are your own martyr...how pathetic.  Thank your daddy for giving you a step up on life you ungrateful little bitch. You accomplished nothing of significance...you sacrificed a little to make a business work.  I am not impressed.  You were given more opportunity than most people have who have accomplished much, much more!


----------



## Nutz (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You worked for a failing business with a failing dad and still had the assets and credit to get a personal loan of a couple hunded thousands! You are either a liar, or as I already stated, a spoiled little brat who thinks he sacrificed when really everything was given to him on a golden platter by his daddy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



If he "reveils" her....you will have to unveil her again. Why ask him to do that? Maybe your someone special is a bronze statue?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry but saying you became a millionaire selling Kirby vacuums door to door is pretty funny.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That's wonderful.  I'm happy for you, LL.  No, I'm not an addict.  I was delivered by the power of God.  It was a One step program.  (Instead of 12)  It's in my past as if it never happened. That is the power of Jesus Christ.  I'd have to say that is one of the defining differences in Christianity.  It is the only faith that delivers people and changes their lives completely - I've heard more testimonies of former Alcoholics, drug addicts, thieves, murderers, witches, new age folks, you name it - any life of sin and addiction - people have been delivered of it through Jesus Christ.  No other religion can do that for you.  Not Wicca, not Catholicism, not Hinduism, not Paganism, not Islam, not Jehovah Witness, Mormon, no other religion or government program -  has the power of God to deliver you and set you free - only Jesus Christ can do that.  What a testimony for Jesus Christ!  Right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That is the past.  Judicial Review is turning over a new leaf. That is what this thread is all about, Drifter.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Not Catholicism? 

You just made my day! Praise be!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 2, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing your joy.  I"m happy this post made your day, LL!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 2, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


>



--LOL

thanks


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Unfortunately Jerri, there are all kinds of people online that we refer to as "trolls."  Meaning they only join forums such as this to try to agitate people.  These are usually people who don't have much going on in their lives and who are usually extremely immature.  For some reason, joining message boards like this one and telling lies, being oppositional, and even at times trying to hurt other people, gives these kind of people a cheap thrill.  It is like porn for them, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah 

You seem to be a very trusting person.  Be very careful when dealing with people like this OP.  Don't ever let them know anything personal about yourself.  If you want to try to help this person and "save his soul" so to speak, that's up to you, but beware of his type.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to tell you, Chris.   I appreciate what your saying and the heart in which you are saying it from.   I just believe sometimes folks really do have a change of heart and I also believe JR had one.  He is only 28 yrs. old.  That is about my sons age.  They are still finding themselves at that age.  I reckon I could be wrong but I like to believe the best about people because they need someone to believe in them.  Especially when they are trying to come clean and be honest.  That takes courage.    So it is good to be merciful because you never know what someone is going through.  It could make the difference for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I have to tell you, Chris.   I appreciate what your saying and the heart in which you are saying it from.   I just believe sometimes folks really do have a change of heart and I also believe JR had one.  He is only 28 yrs. old.  That is about my sons age.  They are still finding themselves at that age.  I reckon I could be wrong but I like to believe the best about people because they need someone to believe in them.  Especially when they are trying to come clean and be honest.  That takes courage.    So it is good to be merciful because you never know what someone is going through.  It could make the difference for them.



We don't actually know how old he is, considering he admits in the title of his post that he is a liar.  These kinds of people will do and say anything to get attention, positive or negative, doesn't really matter.  I think if you took a quick look at his post history by visiting his profile page, you would see what I mean.   

If you feel you could help him, then I wouldn't tell you what to do, but just be careful is all.  There are some not very nice people in the world who would like to try and take advantage of another person's kindness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah
> 
> You seem to be a very trusting person.  Be very careful when dealing with people like this OP.  Don't ever let them know anything personal about yourself.  If you want to try to help this person and "save his soul" so to speak, that's up to you, but beware of his type.



I'm only talking on the board here and everything I've said ya'll have heard.  I appreciate your concern for me, Chris.  You are a sweet person.  I do not say much about myself here other than mentioning my bull once in a while.  I actually protect his identity because I do not want anyone speaking anything negative over him!   He has grown a lot since last summer and yesterday I was going to take his picture and called him and he started running towards me like a little kid.  Close to 1200 lbs of him running straight towards me was a bit startling.  We were in the front yard and there is an electric wire strung along that side - no wood fence, no barbed wire, just that narrow electric wire.  The sun was shining in his eyes and he couldn't see the wire and I had to yell at him!  Ho!  Stop right now!  He didn't stop until he got to the wire and cut a sharp left turn.  I was like, Whoa!.  That was close.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 2, 2015)

From his writing, I doubt he's as old as 28, I doubt he is wealthy and I doubt he has all that experience with women. Everything he has written is the stuff of fantasies for a very young and very unsuccessful guy. To him, this is all a video game, where he finally gets to be the hero. 

If you read his posts, he actually says its all lies. Even if he didn't admit it, its all so outrageous and impossible, I doubt there has been much truth in any of it.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Yes. Amen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> One time I ate a dead frog.



   See now this is interesting stuff!!! Tell us more!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I have to tell you, Chris.   I appreciate what your saying and the heart in which you are saying it from.   I just believe sometimes folks really do have a change of heart and I also believe JR had one.  He is only 28 yrs. old.  That is about my sons age.  They are still finding themselves at that age.  I reckon I could be wrong but I like to believe the best about people because they need someone to believe in them.  Especially when they are trying to come clean and be honest.  That takes courage.    So it is good to be merciful because you never know what someone is going through.  It could make the difference for them.



Prayer is good for everyone, and he readily accepted it so I think we should pray for him.

He fell and wants to get back up, he needs help and wants help, the lying part needs healing because that is how he falls.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> From his writing, I doubt he's as old as 28, I doubt he is wealthy and I doubt he has all that experience with women. Everything he has written is the stuff of fantasies for a very young and very unsuccessful guy. To him, this is all a video game, where he finally gets to be the hero.
> 
> If you read his posts, he actually says its all lies. Even if he didn't admit it, its all so outrageous and impossible, I doubt there has been much truth in any of it.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutz (Jan 2, 2015)

He is a fool who is deceiving a bigger fool.


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> 
> My name is Michael.  I'm a 28 year old successful millionaire who made a very hard living selling for the Kirby company like my father and his father before him. I'm famous just like my father and Grandpa. My name is known worldwide.  I live in a 1500 apartment, because I have no wife and children, and don't want to clean a big place or buy a home that I will just sell once I meet a woman and buy a much bigger home for a family.
> 
> ...



I don't believe you.

I believe your original story and not this one.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2015)

I explained in posts after that. It was an experience.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 3, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



If you ever say something like that to her again, I will cram this entire website down your pie hole - DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME OR DO YOU NEED HELP UNDERSTANDING THAT?

My advice for you, is stop being a jerk and write A&D an apology thread.

Seriously, dude ... what is wrong with you? 28 means time to grow up.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> That is the past.  Judicial Review is turning over a new leaf. That is what this thread is all about, Drifter.



How do you know that he isn't lying to you right now?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 3, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> If you ever say something like that to her again, I will cram this entire website down your pie hole - DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME OR DO YOU NEED HELP UNDERSTANDING THAT?...




Is this your new thing? Trying to play tough-guy? If you're joking, it's pretty lame.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 3, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever say something like that to her again, I will cram this entire website down your pie hole - DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME OR DO YOU NEED HELP UNDERSTANDING THAT?...
> ...



Go suck eggs...

Do you need a hug or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



He's probably like 15 or something.    That's it, since people on the internet or so easy to fool, I'm going to be 25 from now on instead of 36.    So, I'm 25 years old, got it?  Spread the word.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 3, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...




Pass.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 3, 2015)

Then please quit following me around or should I just change my name NOW?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever say something like that to her again, I will cram this entire website down your pie hole - DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME OR DO YOU NEED HELP UNDERSTANDING THAT?...
> ...



It's 'tough guy,' no hyphen.

You knew that, right Mrs. Crabtree?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


So sayeth the MINI-MOD...or should it be INTERNET-TOUGH-GUY-DOUCHEBAG-MINI-MOD


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


And that is a threat against another member.  I guess you kissed enough mod ass to be allowed to do as you please.   I'd report you, but I know it is a waste of time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Toro said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I've lied about my self is living in the ghetto and having hoes and sex.
> ...



Wow. I missed that one. 

A 28 yo who made millions off selling vacuum cleaners. 

But he's also said he paid off $600K of his father's debt even though he said his father died when he was still a kid, pays himself $60K a month (now that's a lot of vacuum cleaners!), has posted when he said he was drunk but says here he doesn't drink. He's also posted utter nonsense about health care insurance and payroll. 

I s'pose he has his servants take care of those little things. 

And opening jars. 

Oh but he said he has servants for cleaning but in this ^^ post, he says he has a small apartment because he doesn't want to clean anything bigger.

Note to Judicial review - kid, you keep tripping yourself up. Suggest you take notes on your lies.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

MC, does that mean you are off your period?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 4, 2015)

Nutz said:


> MC, does that mean you are off your period?



Would you like my autograph?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > MC, does that mean you are off your period?
> ...


Will you sign my man boobs?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 4, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 4, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Then I don't want autograph!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 5, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Yeah, the woman said God told her we weren't right for each other.  LOL..



Hi Judicial review
Is it one of those things where if you are meant to be together you will,
and if not, then you are meant for someone else?

So the sooner you close one chapter, you can look forward to the next.

The point is to learn and grow each time, so you work toward a better
relationship with a partner who helps you to grow to the next stage in life.

one step at a time. Each person God sends us helps us to forgive
some past issues and prepare for the next stages and lessons in life.

In this way, we spiritually grow together. Keep up the good spiritual work!
the harder some of the challenges are to forgive and work out,
the greater the rewards that come from it. Whatever unwelcome thoughts and worries you clean up out of your space,  by forgiveness,
God will fill that with positive energy, thoughts and love.

Until your whole house is full and flowing with love. Forgive that you may receive.
Don't despair or give up. Just pray for more help
and more friends will come into your life to make the process more rewarding....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the woman said God told her we weren't right for each other.  LOL..
> ...



Emily, he actually admitted he made that story up.

He had a previous porn addiction and now he is addicted to lying, but he did say he wants to come clean and wants to prayer to be a better person.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Okay thanks I will send private PM to JR to make sure he
has the number I call on for help on that level. Works every time, no matter who calls for help for what.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 5, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeee! A direct line to jeeeeebus!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 5, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Weeeeeeeeee! A direct line to jeeeeebus!



Seriously. Most people have a dialup connection or share someone else's wifi.

My friend Olivia has like high speed cable.
Sometimes she gets what she asks too much and too fast.

She is obedient and does what God says right away without hesitating or questioning.
So that is how her prayers are answered.

Those who go around and around, or add conditions to the prayer,
get their prayers answered over time or with conditions added etc.

You get what you give. And that can be good or bad, depending what and how you ask.

She has prayed with so many people for healing from so many communities
and different family backgrounds and walks of life, that all those combined prayers
get strong and more concentrated in Christ. So when they pray in unison, it has more powerful effect. She prays for all souls inclusively, so that is stronger than prayers that are limited or
divided.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 5, 2015)

FYI, that PM scared the crap out of me.  Are you for real or a 1-800-jesus ad spammer?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> FYI, that PM scared the crap out of me.  Are you for real or a 1-800-jesus ad spammer?



She's real, call Olivia and pray to overcome your lying addiction.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 5, 2015)

Does she sound hot? You guys must be screwing with me..  Is this a late night prank?  Teens from the south kinda thing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Does she sound hot? You guys must be screwing with me..  Is this a late night prank?  Teens from the south kinda thing.



I thought you were sorry for lying Judicial?

Are you pranking everyone?

This is no prank give Olivia a call she handles special cases.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

I think there are other ways in which to make changes to your personality, as in realizing that you are an ass and knocking the crap off, without having to have some special prayer sessions.  There are also psychiatrists who will gladly take your money.  Lol.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 6, 2015)

JD, I just talked to God; he said that he hates you because you're a dick.


----------



## April (Jan 6, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> JD, I just talked to God; he said that he hates you because you're a dick.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think there are other ways in which to make changes to your personality, as in realizing that you are an ass and knocking the crap off, without having to have some special prayer sessions.  There are also psychiatrists who will gladly take your money.  Lol.



Of course there are other ways.

But Judicial Review said he is a Christian he wanted prayer and he admitted to lying.

The offer of help has been made to him and so it's up to him now.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Does she sound hot? You guys must be screwing with me..  Is this a late night prank?  Teens from the south kinda thing.



You don't need help from us to be screwed up.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are other ways in which to make changes to your personality, as in realizing that you are an ass and knocking the crap off, without having to have some special prayer sessions.  There are also psychiatrists who will gladly take your money.  Lol.
> ...



Well, he said he was afraid of you guys, so I figured I'd give him another option.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





He doesn't need to be scared. 

Change can be scary sometimes but if he decides he really wants help, he will call the number.


----------

